# Where are you going next weekend



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Wondered where everyone is going the weekend 20th May?
Looking for inspiration.
Thought this might be best place to find some  

Sue


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

newbury.Dennis


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Come and help me re roof our flat roof.

Is that inspiration enough for you. :wink: 

Dave p


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Newbury,just for the Saturday night.

Peter


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

suedew said:


> Wondered where everyone is going the weekend 20th May?
> Looking for inspiration.
> Thought this might be best place to find some
> 
> Sue


We're off to the CC site at Slindon, West Sussex (yes I know its not far from home) for a weekend away (first trip) in our new Motorhome  

Can't wait 

Mark


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

As Deputy Head in the school that borders the Slindon Site, I will tell the kids to keep extra quiet for you. Lovely area, good walks, you will enjoy it.
For that extra special view wander onto the school grounds, if you are challenged, tell them its OK with Mr Saysell!

Peter


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

Monday we're off to The Wharf CL near Cleethorpes, anyone been there?

Bob


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

adonisito said:


> As Deputy Head in the school that borders the Slindon Site, I will tell the kids to keep extra quiet for you. Lovely area, good walks, you will enjoy it.
> For that extra special view wander onto the school grounds, if you are challenged, tell them its OK with Mr Saysell!
> 
> Peter


Thanks Mr Saysell, Sir! :lol:

Looking forward to it.

Mark


----------



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

We are off to CC site at Lydford on edge of Dartmoor, never been there before but reviews say it its a god site.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Newbury show 8)


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

Well its a long story !

Was planning to try the Scottish Rally at stirling but hubby was working - hubby now off and planned to go to CC site at Kielder Forest and do mountain biking - but hubby has trashed his mountain bike which is in for major repairs and may not be ready for the weekend so no point going to Kielder this time we can save it for when the bike is fixed and it looks like rain there so we are now looing at the forecast and deciding where to go - who knows?


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Thats easy, Newbury show


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

DustyR said:


> We are off to CC site at Lydford on edge of Dartmoor, never been there before but reviews say it its a god site.


Spent a few days there in 2009. Independant site run by the CC. Nice area, you should enjoy it. If you are in the NT then Lydford Gorge is supposed to be good.

Mark


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Newbury show for us! 8)


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

Senator said:


> suedew said:
> 
> 
> > Wondered where everyone is going the weekend 20th May?
> ...


Oops. Were going to the CC site at _*Slinfold*_ not the C&CC site at _*Slindon*_ 

Mark


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

we're off to Anglesey and then the Peak district for a fortnight with the dogs  

or maybe we might just zap up to the west of Scotland

I think it all depends if I miss the turning for the A5 off the M5, the difference is simply 300 miles from home to Anglesey or 500 miles to somewhere a bit more remote.

If my 3sim and dongle works (as recommended on here from ebay @ £8+) then I'll let you all know, when i know :lol:


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Come and help me re roof our flat roof.
> 
> Is that inspiration enough for you. :wink:
> 
> Dave p


Great idea Dave, sorry, but not good with heights.

Will stay at home and decorate the study, only had the paper so long that wallpaper is now back in fashion. :lol:

Now been informed that we also have a family party at the weekend so can't go away  

Thanks to all who have posted pc keeps throwing my thanks back at me, will keep trying

Sue


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Boroughbridge C&CC again and for our 4th aniversay so fish n chip supper :lol:


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

busterbears said:


> Well its a long story !
> 
> Was planning to try the Scottish Rally at stirling but hubby was working - hubby now off and planned to go to CC site at Kielder Forest and do mountain biking - but hubby has trashed his mountain bike which is in for major repairs and may not be ready for the weekend so no point going to Kielder this time we can save it for when the bike is fixed and it looks like rain there so we are now looing at the forecast and deciding where to go - who knows?


Plenty bikes for hire at Kielder though I prefer to use own bikes
Track round lake is a nice run
There is a cheep site at the village though the facilities are a bit dated but fine for the price Not sure how it compares with the CC site as we have not used it

PS we are heading for Ambleside


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks greenwelly - local bike shop here might give him one to use whilst his gets repaired, will be a last minute rush to see what weather will be like and get something booked if not too late! Would be doing red routes, not sure if any go round the lake


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

We are going to Ampfield near Romsey in Hants to babysit for our 2 grand-daughters whilst their parents go to the launch of a new cruise ship. They leave at lunch time Saturday and return on Sunday morning so we are being left in charge. It will be hard work but fun!


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

busterbears said:


> Thanks greenwelly - local bike shop here might give him one to use whilst his gets repaired, will be a last minute rush to see what weather will be like and get something booked if not too late! Would be doing red routes, not sure if any go round the lake


Red route do loops into forest
Track round lake has a few short steep climbs but is wide and very well surfaced and about 22 miles 8O but well worth it if you have the time


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

It's Misterton, near Doncaster for us. :wink: 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Well if we can get our asses in gear, we're off to Ambleside. San did the London marathon last month, her first one, & kept saying she wanted to have a go at another. 
So last Thursday, I entered us both in the Windermere marathon, but it's this Sunday - hope we're prepared  :lol: 

Not sure if we're heading to Ambleside Friday or Saturday at the minute, looks like it's going to be a little moist though!


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

A CL in Durham


----------



## emmaginog (May 26, 2009)

Going to Uttoxeter Racecourse for this acoustic music festival http://www.acousticfestival.co.uk/


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Amboise for us  

Busterbears, good luck with bike. My avatar is a pic of me at a race at Kielder last year, it included most of the red routes, great fun!
Taking my bike to France more in hope than expectation as still hobbling on crutches at present, hope the climate, wine and food is kind and aids recovery :wink:


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yep newbury show this weekend


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Weekend*

 Yes, Newbury for us too - AND it is meant to be hot from Saturday onwards ..........

Sundial


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

tubbytuba said:


> Amboise for us
> 
> Busterbears, good luck with bike. My avatar is a pic of me at a race at Kielder last year, it included most of the red routes, great fun!
> Taking my bike to France more in hope than expectation as still hobbling on crutches at present, hope the climate, wine and food is kind and aids recovery :wink:


Enjoy Amboise - crutches and bikes ? not the best combination

Not done Kielder yet, working our way round the mtb venues in the uk, but taking the bike to France (Jura) in the summer to do some downhill and also stopping in at luxembourg and they have some new trail centres there, on the way back having a couple of days near scarborough to do Dalby, (hoping to have a go at the world cup black 6k route)

Hubby's bike - lost cause :x


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We are going to join the whole population of France trawling around as many Vide Greniers (car boots) as we can cram in.

Snap up lots of totally useless but bargain trash and hoard it till it's time to sell the lot at a local boot sale.

It's called 'recycling'.

Ray.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Just having a couple of days here at Grand Presseigny before moving up on Friday to Amboise fir the Brass Band meet. Very warm. Temp around 28 today and no breeze. Wish the swimming pool here was open. 

Carol


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Make sure you save some of that good weather for the weekend Carol  Hopefully meet you soon.
SteveB


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

we will be at newbury this weekend, to win more prizes.


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

We will also be at Newbury, not until the Friday evening though.


----------



## adgy (Sep 22, 2005)

Newbury tomorrow 'till Monday then onto South Wales for a couple of weeks.


----------



## ToffeApple (Nov 21, 2009)

Going to the Mytchett Canal Centre campsite for 3 days.
I know it's not far away, but it's as far as the dog will happily travel at the moment!

Chris & Tilly.
:roll: :roll:


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

:lol: 
I will probably end up in Tesco`s don’t matter where we go she who must be obeyed always ends up taking me into Tesco`s


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

Problem solved  

Hubby's bike now fixed (well held together with gaffer tap and someone elses brake pads!) so booked into Kielder Forest CC site, finishing work at lunchtime them heading off, MH packed early this morning, planning to do the deadwater red mtb route saturday am then a bit of walking, then head back to newcastleton sunday and do the red mtb route there - happy days 

Have a good weekend everyone where every you are


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

next weekend we are off to cornwall (st ives beachside camp site) we have paid £168 as apposed to the cc which would have cost £230 a no brainer the reason i am thinking hard about renewing my membership next year beachside has a swimming pool clubhouse and direct access to the beach the cc site is in the middle of no where :roll: :roll:


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

Off to Cuckoo Fayre at Laughton, East Sussex from Friday to Monday evening - towing my little Riley 1.5 for the first time - 7.5m of M/H and 6 m of trailer - please don't make me reverse, it's only a single axle and turns extremely quickly. Should be fun if the sun shines. Last year we were there in a tent, so looking forward to the comfort of the M/H.

See http://www.heritagefield.co.uk/whatsoncuckoo.html for details


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

CL site at Settle, Yorkshire Dales. Probably do the Settle-Carlisle railway journey on Saturday  



Trevor


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

This weekend we are off to the CC national rally for four days at Sledmere house, then over to Bridlington for a couple of days on a THS, then down to York for three days to meet up with friends for a few beers and a curry 8) 

Steve


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

A C&CC temp site at Criccieth in north Wales for the long weekend.

Roll on Friday.


----------



## lifeson (Sep 13, 2010)

Germany 8)


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Chigman said:


> This weekend we are off to the CC national rally for four days at Sledmere house, then over to Bridlington for a couple of days on a THS, then down to York for three days to meet up with friends for a few beers and a curry 8)
> 
> Steve


Might have been at the THS too, but the thought of 2 vegan children and own loo put me off, they usually want to go at the same time :roll:

Or maybe that is just 'wind up gran' time :lol:

Sue


----------



## cunny (Aug 7, 2006)

We are off to Hawes,


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Dumfries and Galloway at this rate we'll be there in 20 mins with a good wash on the way! The weather is truly attrocious at the mo!

Greenie

Ps where is this fortnight of glorious weather they predicted?


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

DH and I are off to Dijon for motorbike weekend, then I'm back home, drop DH off, go shopping, repack van with food and join parents and the kids down in the dordogne for a week and I CANNOT WAIT !!!!! 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------

